# Just picked up this Ace badged Schwinn last night



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 20, 2016)

...along with a two tone red early 50's Panther. Any idea what this is worth...the grease on the wheels wipes right off revealing some super nice wheels. Never owned one this old before. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Prewar DX--post serial and we can tell year. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Prewar DX--post serial and we can tell year. V/r Shawn



I thought the straight down tube makes it 1939


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks like a 39 first year DX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I thought the straight down tube makes it 1939




I can't tell from that pic if it has the built in drop stand ears which are a sure tell of a '39 DX. I had a '39 DX that also had the built in fork stops which some claim is a '41 SD only thing-not true. I also had a bare '39 DX frame with the stops. V/r Shawn


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 20, 2016)

SN : B481XX


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)

That is a '39 serial. What is the "XX"? V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 20, 2016)

Take a look here.......http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1939_b03.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

I gotta say....I like it


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> That is a '39 serial. What is the "XX"? V/r Shawn




Just the last 2 numbers I omitted for whatever reason.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 20, 2016)

This will be moved along but I have little idea of value.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 20, 2016)

Other half of this deal I picked up.. Had some old blackwalls so I switched to the obvious. Into the (never ending it seems) collection she goes.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 20, 2016)

Super cool DX.  Missing seat and tank I am going to say $500-$600?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)

...and pedals. I'd say $500 would be top of the market on this one. The reason I asked about the serial number is I see people do this on bikes and it just makes no sense to me. It isn't like this is the VIN on a car or anything. You can also go on Ebay and search the "sold" on Schwinn DX and see if you get any comps. V/r Shawn


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 20, 2016)

Shawn the only thing I'm seeing is bare frame only, no forks or guard, sold for $360 plus shipping recently, and this frame is in much, much nicer condition. With that being said I don't part out mens bikes so this will be staying together. I also agree on the SN thing, but if I'd have posted the full number somebody would be stating that I'm a fool for doing that so it's a no win.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)

stpeteschwinn said:


> Shawn the only thing I'm seeing is bare frame only, no forks or guard, sold for $360 plus shipping recently, and this frame is in much, much nicer condition. With that being said I don't part out mens bikes so this will be staying together. I also agree on the SN thing, but if I'd have posted the full number somebody would be stating that I'm a fool for doing that so it's a no win.




I would say $360 for a bare DX frame is something of an anomaly. I'd be hard pressed to give that for a prewar canti frame. Not sure why someone would call you a fool for posting the entire serial. Many of us either post or show pics of the serial all the time. It isn't like someone can trace back to your address off of a serial#. I'm glad you aren't parting the bike and hope you get top dollar. I was just posting my observations which of course are just that. V/r Shawn


----------



## REC (Dec 21, 2016)

Bought my '39 frame /fork/truss set for under $300 to my door.




I'd love to have gotten a complete bike, but this was what he had, and I'm pretty happy with it!
REC


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 21, 2016)

The '39 has a new owner and will be staying in the Sunshine State. Thank you all very much for your input.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 21, 2016)

SUPER NICE DX , I REALLY DIG THE REVERSE COLOR FENDERS...I HAVE A BLUE 39 WITH THE SAME PAINT SCHEME...LUCKY GUY THAT GETS THIS ONE


----------



## REC (Dec 27, 2016)

Further review on the purchase of the fork and frame in response 18 - the fork and trusses shown were not bought with the frame, the fork I got with it is hanging in the shed and is solid dark blue or black. The fork with the trusses was purchased at a show in the Coral Ridge Mall several years ago. The price for the frame and fork was for the solid colored fork without trusses, and was bought from one of the members here.
Sorry about that - and I'm still happy with the deal!
REC


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Jan 4, 2017)

DX's are the best!


----------



## REC (Mar 13, 2017)

Cleaned up a bit and replaced a few missing pieces - Pretty neat for its' age! The delivery driver did a bad thing on the day it got to me. The box was deposited quite gingerly, upside down onto my porch. My wife said it shook the floor! The rear fender and rack took the brunt of the force and it took some work to get them back to close to the way it should be.
As it was:




After delivery:








And as it is:



The other one is still hanging on the wall. Eventually....

REC


----------



## Dave K (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice work getting the rack and fender back in shape.   The DX with reverse fenders is one of my all time favorite Schwinns.


----------



## REC (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you for the comment - I was pretty hacked with the delivery guy - the box was CLEARLY marked as to "THIS SIDE UP" and HANDLE WITH CARE"

Rich did an excellent job of packing it, but not for the "BrainTrust" employee of the shipping company. I think he could have botched anything! My normal driver was here the following day, and I told him about, he wasn't too happy either as this guy apparently did the same thing on several other stops that day. He said he would not allow him to do his route again.

REC


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2017)

LOVE this bike. Killer. 

You might luck into a tank someday?


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 4, 2017)

stpeteschwinn said:


> Other half of this deal I picked up.. Had some old blackwalls so I switched to the obvious. Into the (never ending it seems) collection she goes. View attachment 398876



She's a BEAUTY !!!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I can't tell from that pic if it has the built in drop stand ears which are a sure tell of a '39 DX. I had a '39 DX that also had the built in fork stops which some claim is a '41 SD only thing-not true. I also had a bare '39 DX frame with the stops. V/r Shawn



My DX has the fork stops and curved tube but according to one serial number source it's number is a 1939 ?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 5, 2017)

Not trying to cause trouble different people give me different answers.  Sharing what I'mlearning. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 5, 2017)

REC said:


> Bought my '39 frame /fork/truss set for under $300 to my door.
> View attachment 399229
> 
> I'd love to have gotten a complete bike, but this was what he had, and I'm pretty happy with it!
> REC



I'd like to own this. .


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> My DX has the fork stops and curved tube but according to one serial number source it's number is a 1939 ?



Can we see the whole bike? Serial looks 1940 to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Can we see the whole bike? Serial looks 1940 to me. V/r Shawn



I will. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 5, 2017)

Here it is. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 5, 2017)

Found this on Google for prewar dates.  It has proven true for a few bikes I've tried researching. ..... I'm just looking for knowledge I'll definitely give credit to those who figured this out. .... thanks again. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 5, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Found this on Google for prewar dates.  It has proven true for a few bikes I've tried researching. ..... I'm just looking for knowledge I'll definitely give credit to those who figured this out. .... thanks again. .
> 
> View attachment 446571



My D25..... number fits in 39 date?  40 model year I would suspect. ...? Sorry for hijackingthis post. ....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 10, 2017)

nice job straightening out the shipping damage! I like this bike.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 10, 2017)

That bike is a 40'   
DX's are easy to figure out prewar
39 with drop stand straight down tube C mod fenders C mod guard
40 curved down tube Miller stand C mod fenders C guard
41 curved down tube Miller stand Wide fenders Feather guard

Never go strictly by serial numbers with these (Schwinn) bikes...look at the equipment


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 10, 2017)

looks a lot like the one I got from Ozark Flyer.....


----------

